# Newbie Notes to Self



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

:shocked: 

I keep making silly mistakes that end up making me look like an idiot but I think might have been funny if I'd heard it happened to someone ELSE!!

So I thought we newbies should get together and share our "I was a Silly Newbie" moments...

ok, ok, I''l start...
#1: When laying flooring in The Goat House (or anywhere else for that matter), make SURE you have enough BEFORE you spend an hour in 100 degree heat spreading glue! You'll save yourself A LOT of frustration in the future. 
As a result of this snafu, I will now NOT be putting vinyl down in The Goat House

#2: DON'T park on an incline and open the back doors to get the 330' roll of fencing out... it tends to roll out all on it's own... and it's HEAVY. Luckily, the kids had NOT exited the van yet, so only *I* got creamed... oh, and that 2 year old pine tree *EAK* We both survived the experience

#3: Metal roofing edges are SHARP... they WILL cut you. WEAR GLOVES -- which i *did* do, but still ran into it with my elbow and cut a nice neat 0.5 inch gash - it bled... a lot.

#4: Pritchard Nipples do NOT come with holes in them!! Poor little darlings were TRYING to eat, but nothing was coming out!! I was nearly in tears, and I bet they were frustrated!! -- Thank you The Goat Spot forum for pointing that out!! Now all 4 babies are full, happy, and sleeping in their new home here at Susurrare Salix!

    

ok, I'm done -- for now -- anyone else willing to look silly and maybe get a laugh?!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

What a great post! Thanks. The first time I had kids I didn't know enough to tell that mama had quit feeding them until they were weak from hunger. I think they would have died soon. They were two weeks old, the up side of this was they took the bottle instantly. One of them had bitten her badly, that's why she quit feeding them. I was very lucky not to lose them, and her too. So my biggest newbie mistake wasn't funny at all. That was a few years ago.

Jan


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I made the mistake of saying "Look, they dont even try to get out... I think this fencing will do just fine!" It's SO embarrassing having to go and pick up your 3 goats from the animal control... At least they loved them down there, and thankfully I had already gotten my permit for having goats in the city. Now they all have name tags on too!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Tara I had to laugh about the parking on the incline while unloading 330' role of fencing! LMBO :ROFL: Oh my the visual there. :wink: Been there done that! LOL 

I have to say my biggest "newbie" moment was the first time I decided to go outside with a PB&J sandwich in my hand while visiting my goats....{insert the crushed human with hoof prints all over her back and stars above her head here} :laugh:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Oh my first year was quite the experience. . . .
I learned that goats will eat ANYTHING they can reach, including but not limited to: outside weather readers, tyvek paper insulation, metal car bolts, buttons, shirts, denim, LOVE anything metal, their food, your food, your chickens food, your cats food, your precious new trees . . . . . YUP they like their food lol.
I also learned collars are invaluable additive. The girls are so much easier to control when they have collars on.


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

myfainters said:


> Tara I had to laugh about the parking on the incline while unloading 330' role of fencing! LMBO :ROFL: Oh my the visual there. :wink: Been there done that! LOL
> 
> I have to say my biggest "newbie" moment was the first time I decided to go outside with a PB&J sandwich in my hand while visiting my goats....{insert the crushed human with hoof prints all over her back and stars above her head here} :laugh:


 :ROFL: 
Yeah, I've been lucky to avoid that one with 6 human kids!! NO FOOD in the Goat PEN!!!

LOL - thanks to you who have added to the posting! I feel a little less stupid! :hi5:


----------



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

Let's see.. Most of mine were funy and always ended in a death.
1. Pasture breeding for winter kids was a HUGE no-no. I lost three kids that year due to them freezing to death. 
2. Kids of different sizes NEED to go in different pens or don't be surprised when you wake up to squished dead kids.
3. Never let bottle babies anywhere near your fingers unless you are okay wih being bitten 
4. When pastuaizing milk use a double boiler! I lost colostrum from over heating it and went into a panic. They ended up with cow colostrum.
5. Keep all grain out of reach even if they break out of the fencing. In fact PLAN for them to breakout and eat your grain stash! 
6. Build fencing FIRST and then bring the goats home! I brought home two Pygmy does ( in my car!Boy were they ever bigger than I had pictured!) for my first goats ever and had to build a fenced area real fast.. 

And that's all I can think of right now.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Well, I already posted on my mistake of wondering what BOSS was and trying to order it. When the farm store didn't know what it was, I bought black oil sunflower seeds instead.

It wasn't until later that I found out that BOSS IS black oil sunflower seeds!!!
*********************************************
Then there was this mornings' kidding: my first and my ND's first. 2 Bucks - or are they Does -Wait, maybe they're bucks. They've been named Rutherford/Lucy/Rutherford and Ulysses/Julia/Ulysses. Who knows, by tomorrow they may be does again.

In other words, perhaps I should KNOW baby goat anatomy before I make birth announcements! 
**********************************************
As for barn building boo-boos: I just had to spend a couple of hours patching gaps between the fencing and the ground to keep the kids from escaping. I thought I'd have more time, but the babies are already out and investigating!

There is also the ever aggravating issues we have with latches that don't latch and the lack of a way to separate the kids from their dam when I'm ready to milk.

Oy!


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

:ROFL: This is one of the best topics, EVER! I have been laughing my butt off and reading it to my husband so he can put in the, "been there, done that!"

I once heard someone say to test fencing to see if it's goat proof you take a bucket of water and throw it at the fence....anywhere the water goes through, so will the goats.  

I learned doelings use one diaper and bucklings need two....and duct tape. The will stretch out like a walking horse til they feel air on "it" then pee on the rug. Yep. Duct taped around the diaper so even if they did yoga moves, "it" wasn't feeling air again. :laugh: 

Gina

Oh, also learned, even if you push the chicken feeders waaayyy under the horse van, they will wait till your back is turned and crawl under to eat it.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

This is one of my hubby's funny mistakes...... HE thought that 2 little goats would be enough for me! :wink:  

Oh...and the parking on an incline thing..... Hubby had the bright idea to pull up the hill behind the barn to unload my first and last 1100lb roll of hay, granted it did help to get it out of the truck but it wasn't an easy job AT ALL to get it 10 feet back up the hill onto the pallet where it was supposed to go in the first place :laugh:


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

>>>This is one of my hubby's funny mistakes...... HE thought that 2 little goats would be enough for me!

:slapfloor: 

Love the incline stories too! Gosh, you guys, thanks so much for sharing these stories. I can't tell you how much better I feel that I'm not alone in the newbie mistake category!

My first mistake was getting 3 little does -- 3 months old -- without first having an enclosed pen for them. They were just running free in our big yard, nibbling at this and that. And then the rains came. Good lord, and it wasn't even just a thunderstorm, it was something like 80 mph wind too. Ever try and maneuver a big tarp in wind? :doh: I was trying to get the tarp over this giant doggie crate thing in the middle of thrashing rain and lightning and holy-crap-here-comes-the-tornado type weather, and my poor little girls were wet and maa--aa--aa--ing like crazy. :shocked: I should have just brought them in the house with me I guess, but then I'd have had a different story to tell (the time I brought my girls in during a storm and they ate my sofa...)

Thanks for the laughs all!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Mandara Farm said:


> My first mistake was getting 3 little does -- 3 months old -- without first having an enclosed pen for them. They were just running free in our big yard, nibbling at this and that. And then the rains came. Good lord, and it wasn't even just a thunderstorm, it was something like 80 mph wind too. Ever try and maneuver a big tarp in wind? :doh: I was trying to get the tarp over this giant doggie crate thing in the middle of thrashing rain and lightning and holy-crap-here-comes-the-tornado type weather, and my poor little girls were wet and maa--aa--aa--ing like crazy. :shocked: I should have just brought them in the house with me I guess, but then I'd have had a different story to tell (the time I brought my girls in during a storm and they ate my sofa...)
> 
> Thanks for the laughs all!


Hahahahaah!!!!!!!! :slapfloor: That is just too funny! :ROFL: :laugh: This topic has given me a really good laugh!!!


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

I love all the stories!! :applaud:

So good to know I'm not the only silly newbie making perfectly obvious mistakes! Always good to laugh at oneself from time to time :greengrin: 

Keep em coming!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Possibly, this should be in the really dumb section! (if you had one!)
I had a bunch of glass milk bottles that needed washed and sanitized, as well as a couple stainless steel milk buckets. I've been working so much that I have fallen behind on everything. 
I decided to put everything in the dishwasher, use regular dishwasher detergent for the first cycle and then put 3 TB. of dairy soap (disinfectant powdered soap for milking equip.) in the second dispenser. Turned on the dishwasher and went and did some other house things. 

I wandered back into the kitchen to a disaster! Soap suds everywhere, all over the floor- I opened the dishwasher- a wall of soap suds came out. I was scooping them by the armload into the sink. (the bleach in the suds made my blue shirt fade- as well as my jeans!). I finally got everything under control. Boy, is my floor clean! Note to self: Don't put anything but dishwasher detergent in the the dishwasher! (I knew better to put regular soap in, just didn't know that dairy soap was so foamy!) One time, yrs. ago, I put bubble bath in a jacuzzi tub- same type of foaming action! You would think I would learn... :wallbang:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:laugh: Great stories.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Fence training kids.... make sure the fence is on .. otherwise run after the kid and try again- also use a tether rope.

This is the most embarrassing one for me.... When castrated bucklings NEVER use the surgical method (as it is in some goat books)... I cried when I heard him cry and called our neighbor over (who is a sheep farmer and is also almost deaf...so a phone hardly worked but he came) to finish my stupid mistake....Banding is so much easier for me and the kid. ( the poor guy healed up good though...I didn't know you are not supposed to do it in fly season)

When framing some goat walls and making barn repairs...try not to hit your thumb with a 28 oz. framing hammer- I also found out it hurts more on the index finger ( I never tried any of the other 3 fingers :laugh: )

Also... When hoof trimming a doe that hates milking stands (or hates hoof trimming ) you should restrain the hoof you are not trimming... otherwise you get a hoof print on your forehead.


I guess thats all I can remember... probably if I go out in the field or barn I would have more to tell :shrug:


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Jesse. I actually hammered myself a number of times. Here's how I remember now: hammer vs thumb (or any other body part) hammer wins everytime. 

I taught my 2 yr old a couple nasty words learning that little tidbit. 
:whatgoat:

I think the goats laugh at :laugh: us while watching us work .. I know mine stand and watch like I'm today's entertainment. Glad to put on a show for you dearies! I expect a standing ovation when I'm done k?! :thumb: :leap: :clap:


----------



## jaycee (Aug 3, 2011)

My first mistake after bringing my doelings home almost ended up with the 3 of us in the hot tub together on my deck. I have a fenced pasture and also a fenced backyard. I just opened the gate to let them have free reign like I do for my cow. I figured they'd just go out and graze like she does or clean the fence lines of weeds, whatever... so I was a pretty satisfied goat owner went made myself a drink and popped in the hottub. Of course goats are NOT like cows as we all know. They do not leave you alone and go graze. I turned around and they were both up on the raised deck with their heads stretching into the water ready to dive in with me and trying to eat my hat. I jumped out then and chased them around the deck as they ate my wifes freshly planted flowers from the pots. They can steal a bloom fast while on the run! I chased em around wet and barefoot in 40 degree weather like some silly benny hill skit...


----------



## crgoats (Nov 8, 2011)

Oh, the stories....

1. The guy at Tractor Supply who has to help load the 330 ft roll of goat fencing will grow to hate you. Especially after you come back for the second roll of it.

2. No matter how much research you do, you still feel so stupid after you get the goats and have so many questions. 

3. Finish all of the stalls, and the surround under the barn before you bring the goats home. You never know when your goat was bred, and may have to figure out how to get it all done, in the cold of winter while your husband has to work. 

4. The goats will figure out a way to get into the feed bin, especially when you are sick and your inexperienced hubby is in charge of them. 

5. Goats beat on each other sometimes. They are not dogs, and you should not panic. 

6. Your breeder may laugh at you when you call him with a million stupid questions. Although, he may be nice like mine and answer away, laughing after I get off of the phone.


----------



## boeredinoh (Sep 3, 2009)

love this!

I was trimming hooves and ol bucky kicked. all of sudden there was blood everywhere!! i looked and wiped and looked and wiped blood off of his hoof for at least a good 5 minutes before i realized the blood was coming from a major cut on MY thumb!! --now i wear leather gloves to trim hooves.

I was also helping a first year showman clip his goats for show. I held up the tail and told him to use the scissors and cut right above my fingers (kinda like in a salon) i should have emphasized the above part more. --another cut, more blood... kid felt so bad, but i just laughed. --maybe i should just always wear gloves :thumb:


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Bump! Mire silly stories are out there I'm certain of it ;-)

--hook and eye latches are NOT goat-proof!
-- a 2 week old kid CAN fit through a 3" by 3" opening into a different pasture, but NOT back through the same space to get back to it's dam to eat


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

These are great! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm still that newbie learning and have a mistake a day usually.

Yesterday my alpha female who loves to be petted everywhere but the sides and belly, was holding still for me to touch her right side (was trying to feel for babies) when suddenly she decided I should know better by now then to touch her side.. She stood up on back legs, looked me in the face, and then gored my left arm with her horn. She usually just stands on her back legs and yells in my face as in "DON"T DO THAT". Thankfully only a small puncture and a long scratch with a bruise. I came in and wrote her craigslist ad in anger, then calmed down and didn't post it.

I spent my first week of goat ownership plugging spaces around the fence. No matter how good it looks it is never good enough and I chased a lot of kids around and while putting up 2x2's around the gates they would run to the other gate about an acre away and crawl right out of it. I would run from gate to gate trying to get up those spacers and they just laughed at me!

Never plant a garden anywhere visible to the goats, especially when they watch you transplant nice looking green plants. It is guaranteed the first chance they get to run past you they will run to that garden and pull up 5 corn plants before you even get close to them! 

Never make the mistake of walking out in the pasture with flip flops. Especially when you have a big goofy mini Nubian who is not on the mini side, and can't keep her hooves off your now exposed toes.

Never try to build anything in the pasture with the goats loose. I've lost gloves, bags of materials, hats, and usually they are jumping all over everything to the point you can't get anything done. Nothing like a 30 minute job turning into several hours chasing the goats to get your stuff back!


----------



## Goat Mom (May 1, 2012)

Shellshocker66 said:


> Never make the mistake of walking out in the pasture with flip flops. Especially when you have a big goofy mini Nubian who is not on the mini side, and can't keep her hooves off your now exposed toes.


Linus never misses a chance to step on my toes. I'm thankful that he's little, because that boy just wants to walk inbetween my legs all day and stand on my foot. :shrug:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Goat Mom said:


> Shellshocker66 said:
> 
> 
> > Never make the mistake of walking out in the pasture with flip flops. Especially when you have a big goofy mini Nubian who is not on the mini side, and can't keep her hooves off your now exposed toes.
> ...


My girls stand on my feet, but if my toes are exposed, they think they are carrots or something. :chin: But dang nabbit does it tickle!!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Great thread how did I miss it!?
Try to remember to have a TWO legged helper if you are using a ladder around goats.
If you can read, always double check the meds you are loading. One time I ran out with about 10cc biomycin to give orally only it wasnt suppose to be biomycin. Didnt realize it till after I gave it. I called a friend in a panic about it but she just laughed at me.
On my first kidding I checked on her about a million times. One night decided not to & slept in. That morning Hubby came running in with the good news.


----------



## xxLavenderxDreamsxx (Apr 28, 2012)

These are awesome! :laugh: 

I once thought that because the rest of the fence is goat-proof they won't try to squeeze through the 8 inch gap under the gate. Who knew that it's easier to fence in a 1,000 lb. horse than a 35 lb. buckling? :scratch: 

I'm still very much a beginner with goats (only been at it a few years) During my first years I got so fed up with my big Nubians kicking me when I tried to trim their overgrown hooves that I eventually grabbed their legs (two in each hand), flipped them over onto the straw, and SAT on them so I could do my job. They just lay their all white-eyed and stiff and of course i spent the rest of the day apologizing and treating them.


----------



## CAfilly (Jun 27, 2012)

WhisperingWillowNDG said:


> #4: Pritchard Nipples do NOT come with holes in them!! Poor little darlings were TRYING to eat, but nothing was coming out!! I was nearly in tears, and I bet they were frustrated!! -- Thank you The Goat Spot forum for pointing that out!! Now all 4 babies are full, happy, and sleeping in their new home here at Susurrare Salix!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Glad we could help!!


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Once you get to know your animals and learn about their care, trust your gut.

For example, If you think they're copper deficient, and call around to different feed stores asking if they carry Copasure boluses, and get some guy telling you that "copper is toxic to goats and sheep, you shouldn't give them any extra and if you have loose mineral out for them, that's enough" don't listen to him, find a source of copper and bolus your dear goats. (Except the sheep part)


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

#1: When transporting new goats, remember to put some tarp down on the floor of your brand new car. Otherwise it is going to have a lovely aroma of goat pee.

#2: If you decide to play "piggyback" with baby goats by letting them jump on your back as you race around the yard, be prepared for a lot of fun. Also be prepared for a considerably larger baby goat to suddenly remember what fun it was and paint your back black and blue trying to relive the good old days.

#3: Do not hug a baby goat right after shaving it. The hair. So much hair in so many places.


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Aww man! I wish I had known about the hair! It's like sand!

I've got a new one! 

When playing with goats alwsys remember that long hair looks like some varieties of hay.... you got it! Or rather they do!


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Time to revive this oldie but goodie ;-) since we have so many new members, it might help them to know that we all started out doing silly, crazy, or downright I-WAS-NOT-THINKING things -- so... what silly thing have *I* done recently?

Note to Self: DO NOT place your milking stand oh-so-conveniently-close to that table (so that you can keep your trimmers close at hand).... the Goats WILL jump up onto the stand, completely bypass the feed, and jump ALL THE WAY UP ONTO the table and proceed to play"Can't Catch Me" while you run round and round the Table/stand looking like a complete idiot.

I swear sometimes they do things JUST to see up look stupid, then when they get back to the herd they relate the entire episode and laugh their tails off. I think my doe Rain Drop holds the record for "I made the Goat Feeder look the silliest"


----------



## MOgoatlady (Oct 23, 2012)

Thank you whisperingwillow! now I don't feel so dumb about tonight!
went to feed and milk, and remembered that I forgot to put the new bags of feed I picked up today in the barn. to get to my feeding/milking/storage area I have to go through the pasture, through the goats area and into my milk area. They thought that it was time for them, and showed me why I need to have them tethered...or 50 miles away!...when I am restocking, and always remember to do it on my time, not theirs! And thankfully my sweet hubby was there to help me, or I may not have survived it!


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Woodhavenfarm said:


> If you decide to play "piggyback" with baby goats by letting them jump on your back as you race around the yard, be prepared for a lot of fun. Also be prepared for a considerably larger baby goat to suddenly remember what fun it was and paint your back black and blue trying to relive the good old days.


LOL!! I just realized this yesterday...when a 35 lb. goat leaped on to my back, as I bent over to pet the other one.


----------



## dixiequeen (Nov 16, 2012)

Do not put a bag of raisin on a open shelf no matter what they say about not touching them


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

O.k. here goes (deep breath) my most embarrassing newbie no no was when I discovered never squat down to pet your doe in heat while ur back is turned to the buck in rut, I ended up on the ground fighting a buck off me..lol..not so funny at the time..i tell ya that much lol
Kids are not luck puppies and kittens when nursing. they don't lay down and contently nurse for several minutes lol...
I know there is so many more but can't think of them right now lol


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Do not stand in the gate watching in amusement and wondering what has caused the mad goat stampede heading in from the pasture. GET OUT OF THE WAY....they will not go around you. 

I have what I thought was a very nice sick pen, tried to use it once. Put the doe in and went in the house to get the med box. Came out...no doe. ...Huh....Put doe back in, with considerably more difficulty. Double checked latch. Treated the doe and went back in the house to put away med box before feeding. Came back out to feed, threw hay in pen, carefully opened latch so as not to let angry doe out.....hey.....&@$& no stinking doe! Caught the doe again with a lariat this time, stressing her and me both terribly dragged her back to sick pen, checked freshly treated wound, still clean, thank heavens, closed gate tied it shut with baling string. Stood there a long time having a staring match with the doe. Left to finish feeding. I was just filling the last feeder when I noticed a wound on the doe in front of me.......dag nab it.....same dirty rotten no good hair breeding crazy magical doe. Decided she wasn't hurt that bad after all. Sigh. Silly newbie, you can't keep an unwilling goat in four foot chain link.


----------



## HaleyD (Sep 12, 2012)

I have a couple from when I had my 2 Pygmy/Nigerian boys in the suburbs! 

Number 1: Never pick the goat up and put him on the low part of the roof for fun- he will learn to move the patio furniture to climb back up there. Once he gets back up there he will give everyone in the house a good scare because they can't figure out what the noise coming from the roof is... Until they see the goat looking in over the fireplace window! 

Number 2- never assume a goat doesn't know how to work a basic latch with his horns... He got up on the patio and ate ALL of my moms rose bushes... Sorry mom! 

Number 3- Make sure your fence is secure. Otherwise your neighbor will be ringing your door bell to tell you your goat is on his patio table watching his family eat dinner through the window... This can be an awkward conversation in a suburban neighborhood...


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Haley that visual has just got me rolling....thanks for the laugh! I can just see his sweet little face peering in the window....." you gonna finish that salad?"


----------



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

WhisperingWillowNDG said:


> Jesse. I actually hammered myself a number of times. Here's how I remember now: hammer vs thumb (or any other body part) hammer wins everytime.
> 
> I taught my 2 yr old a couple nasty words learning that little tidbit.
> :whatgoat:
> ...


lmao... I bought mine for entertainment in the beginning. now, a year later, and alot of blood sweat and tears later, I think I am the one entertaining them most of the time.


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

DavyHollow said:


> I learned that goats will eat ANYTHING they can reach,


Including humming bird necter and bird seed. For several days I had a sticky pink Boer doe. And all my goats really enjoyed the bird seed meals that were provided until the bird feeder was empty. Always assume if you can reach the bird feeders so can the goats. Best to use a ladder when hanging bird feeders to tree branches. But be careful. Not only do goats know how to knock a ladder over, but cats can climb up them when desiring to be petted.



GoldenSeal said:


> Never let bottle babies anywhere near your fingers unless you are okay wih being bitten.


Wish I had read this yesterday. Ranch partner went out to feed 10 week old twins last night. As usual Zorro finished first and then went over to see if he could steal his brother's bottle. Upon seeing ranch partner's finger, which he mistook for a teat, he grabbed on. 



Mandara Farm said:


> My first mistake was getting 3 little does -- 3 months old -- without first having an enclosed pen for them.
> 
> Try having one walk by the kitchen window. One year ago on a Friday evening I looked outside to see a Boer doe walking by. I had wanted to borrow a goat to clean out the vegetable garden, but never thought of owning any. I now have 6. I have been bottle feeding abandoned kids non-stop since May.
> 
> Ever try and maneuver a big tarp in wind?


yes. Have you ever tried to put a tarp back over a generator, when the weather is going from windy to rainy and getting progressively worse, while the goats are jumping on and off the generator playing 'King Of The Hill'?



crgoats said:


> The goats will figure out a way to get into the feed bin, especially when you are sick and your inexperienced hubby is in charge of them.


We keep all our feed in metal cans inside an old makeshift cabin the previous owers built and lived in before buying the Mobile Home. You should try removing several goats from said cabin. It is also funny to watch the goats try to squeeze through the cat door to get into said cabin so they can help you get their food.:ROFL:



Shellshocker66 said:


> Never plant a garden anywhere visible to the goats, especially when they watch you transplant nice looking green plants. It is guaranteed the first chance they get to run past you they will run to that garden and pull up 5 corn plants before you even get close to them!
> 
> Never believe anyone who says goats will not eat jalapeno plants. First plant had some jalapeno's on it when it got eaten. The heat apparently did not faze the goats. The next two sets of plants we purchased didn't even last long enough to produce fruit. After that we gave up. Keep in mind these plants were in our vegetable garden which is surrounded by an 8 foot deer fence. Important when growing a vegetable garden to always remember to lock the gate PROPERLY.
> 
> Never make the mistake of walking out in the pasture with flip flops.


Summer sandals is a big no no too, as my ranch partner finally learned after his 2nd toe on each foot got bit for the umpteenth time. She never bit any other toe, just the toe next to the big toe. Also, our buck peed on ranch partner's foot too. Sandals are no longer worn.



Woodhavenfarm said:


> #1: When transporting new goats, remember to put some tarp down on the floor of your brand new car. Otherwise it is going to have a lovely aroma of goat pee.


Just keep a tarp in your car 24/7. You never know when you may need to put something in the car that you will never get out of the upholstery. We were in the nearest big town which is an hour drive away. We had been looking for straw for over a month to put in the almost finished goat shelter. We started calling everyone in the phone book trying to find some straw when a guy in the next town over said he had both hay and straw. Without thinking we headed straight there and piled 4 bales of straw into the back of my RAV4. Even the guy I paid to clean my car was unable to get all the straw out.


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Never, ever wear your "nice" clothes into the goat pen! 
Even if you're going in for "just a minute"...you will still end up with muddy hoof prints all over them.


----------



## HaleyD (Sep 12, 2012)

Used2bmimi said:


> Haley that visual has just got me rolling....thanks for the laugh! I can just see his sweet little face peering in the window....." you gonna finish that salad?"


It was scary at the time since the goats weren't really supposed to be there, but we all have a good laugh about it now. Thankfully the neighbors didn't mind him too much, they just didn't like him stalking them through their window lol. Never a dull moment with goats!

And I have to second what Texas said about the bird feeders. The same goat (Gilligan) would rip the bottom off of ours so all the seed would poor on to the ground where he could eat it.


----------



## neubunny (Nov 7, 2012)

Most of our mistakes have been costly....

get the goats first and build the shelter second.

starting with 'cheap' woven wire fence -- then add 'cheap' electric topper, then a bigger 5 strand solar-electric, give up and start replacing section by section with the expensive cattle panels. Goats chew the zip ties that we thought would hold those together.

no matter how heavy that field shelter seems to you (and how well constructed) it needs to be ANCHORED to the ground or the wind will flip it. And anchoring to t-posts won't stand up to the tail end of a hurricane (not real hurricane by the time it hit Michigan, but higher than anything we designed for). Round 4 rebuilding this weekend. 

don't trust that the wormer did the job -- re-check fecals AFTER worming.

give probiotics and vit B after worming - especially after multiple worming rounds.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Don't try to explain a buck's ... habits ... to visiting kids. :laugh:


----------



## Esther88 (Nov 11, 2012)

I don't have any goats yet but these stories are hilarious! It's making me wonder if I can handle all the shenanigans! Oh well, I guess I'm just starting with 2 small does...no big deal right?


----------



## FreckledFarmer (Oct 27, 2012)

We pick up our 2 does on Sunday. It will be interesting to see what shenanigans they have in store for us.


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Esther88 said:


> Oh well, I guess I'm just starting with 2 small does...no big deal right?


LOL that's what I told the hubby when we started out! Oh SURE HONEY, of course I'm only buying 3 does... no bucks, nope.... we now have 25!!
Edited to say: 25 GOATS not 25 bucks! THAT would be crazy!


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

WhisperingWillowNDG said:


> 25 GOATS not 25 bucks! THAT would be crazy!


Crazy? I have 2 does, 3 bucks, and 1 wether. All but the first doe was given to me. Only 1 of the bucks is old enough to stink. Imagine owning 25 stinky bucks


----------



## ladyharley (Sep 7, 2012)

I put vinyl over a pallet and it looked good. The next day, after the goats were walking on it... the vinyl that was over the spaces, fell right through the spaces...duh.


----------



## TeriA (Apr 29, 2012)

This thread is so fun. I have been lurking and learning on this forum, I am new enough I don't have too much to contribute. I am still taking it all in. That said, I have had lots of 'ah ha' moments as a city girl married to a KS farmer. In fact that's what my goats say as they run off laughing...city girl!

My should have knowns
#1 Goats can open gate latches...buy a clip of some kind and use it (my Darla checks it every day)
#2 Goats are stronger than they look. While holding a usually tame doe who would not let her 2nd kid nurse for my husband while he was trying to get the kid to latch on. (thus my job was holding the goat). I reached to nudge the first kid over and the doe threw me off like a rag doll. I landed on my back (in yucky hay), she jumped over me and ran off so fast I just lay there. "Your job was to hold the goat" was all my husband said! 
#3 Do not get between the head doe and the lesser doe at feeding time. Or between the lesser doe and the fence if the head doe is anywhere around. Esp at first they are not nice to each other. 
#4 I have to agree to the keeping the feed shed shut and locked. Oy!


----------



## zubbycat (Oct 14, 2012)

Lol! These are great! I am a total newbie, so I'm sure I'll have lots to add. I did discover that the goats apparently thought my 2010 calendar in the arena was out of place in 2012, so they ate it ... along with some of the cork board it was on. Between the goats and the donkeys, nothing is safe.


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

TeriA said:


> #2 Goats are stronger than they look. While holding a usually tame doe who would not let her 2nd kid nurse for my husband while he was trying to get the kid to latch on. (thus my job was holding the goat). I reached to nudge the first kid over and the doe threw me off like a rag doll. I landed on my back (in yucky hay), she jumped over me and ran off so fast I just lay there. "Your job was to hold the goat" was all my husband said!


LOL. This one made me giggle! I have a newbie here that gas landed me on my a$$ twice! Grrr she needs to figure out *I'M* in charge of the food!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

OMG how did I not see this post !! I can OWN this post with my newbie mistakes , lolol

I will post some soon , I have to go over my "notes to self" , lol

Awesome thread BTW !! Love it


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

**

I love this thread! It makes me smile, or outright chuckle Here is the one newby mistake I can think of (at the moment.

1. Do not place goat shed's sloping roof at the perfect height for said goats to jump on One of my does would jump onto the roof (at the low end) climb to the top and going flying over the 5 foot tall fence to land on the ground outside (while she was pregnant of course! Needless to say, we blocked off the end of the shed and added another piece of fence on top of the 5 foot one for good measure. Ahh, goats. Gotta love 'em!

I am sure I will come up with a few other mistakes I've made over the years. I will keep you posted as they come to me


----------



## ASTONs Dairy (Aug 14, 2012)

Note to self: Nail the floor of the milk stand to the frame. I built my milk stand using scrap lumber and parts that I had around the farm, so the floor of the stand is in 3 parts. The stand is big enough for me to sit one side and my doe on the other. Just finished milking half gallon of milk, leaned over to give my goat a smooch and thank you for the milk and oooooops up pops the middle board with the half gallon of milk. Finishing chores in wet soggy milk soaked pants was no fun. Nailed that floor to the frame. The funny thing is that I knew it would pop up because it had happened 3 times before. The first time it scared my poor goat so bad she would not get on the stand for several days.


----------



## MOgoatlady (Oct 23, 2012)

Newbie dumb mistake...and all my fault! I was late doing chores, and decided to do them as fast as I could to get back inside to my sick (human) kid, so I went and fed the chickens, picked up our one egg and went to feed the goats. decided since I wasn't milking my doe I wouldn't put her on the stand, just feed her in the pen with my boy. In the process of trying to get the buck away from the does food I hip-checked him back towards his dish, remembering to late that that lonely egg I collected was in my jacket pocket! needless to say I finished and went in to clean myself up and thats when I realized of course I had put this ill-fated egg in the pocket with my cell phone, car keys and loose change. What a mess!


----------



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

MOgoatlady said:


> Newbie dumb mistake...and all my fault! I was late doing chores, and decided to do them as fast as I could to get back inside to my sick (human) kid, so I went and fed the chickens, picked up our one egg and went to feed the goats. decided since I wasn't milking my doe I wouldn't put her on the stand, just feed her in the pen with my boy. In the process of trying to get the buck away from the does food I hip-checked him back towards his dish, remembering to late that that lonely egg I collected was in my jacket pocket! needless to say I finished and went in to clean myself up and thats when I realized of course I had put this ill-fated egg in the pocket with my cell phone, car keys and loose change. What a mess!


I did exact same thing except two eggs in each side of jacket pocket for total of four eggs smooshed when my doe ran me over to get to the apples in a bucket by the food bin outsider her stall. yucky mess but I laughed it off. live and learn, thank goodness my cell phone was insured.


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

ETgoatygirl said:


> Do not place goat shed's sloping roof at the perfect height for said goats to jump on


That is why when we built our goat shelter we made it 8 feet high. No goat can jump that high. Plus, we do not have to bed over when we go inside.

Another note to newbie self...

When you hear galloping goat hooves running your way, do not just plant your feet and assume they will all run around you. My oldest doe one day decided to not run around me but into me. I landed on my back with my legs on her back. I am possitive her running into me was intentional. Very rocky here and I could have been really hurt, but thankfully I was not. I now always turn and look at them. I also was advised to get a stick and hit her horns. Now no one dares runs into me.


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

Ok 
dont buy a goat and assume he is only as large as his picture on the web page and go to get him in the car with a dog crate-
I bought my first goat-an angora buck from his photo online-he was a baby-when I went to get him he had grown-a lot! he was a doll and laid in the back seat all the way home but stilll.....
Newbie oops!


----------



## neubunny (Nov 7, 2012)

mnblonde said:


> Ok
> dont buy a goat and assume he is only as large as his picture on the web page and go to get him in the car with a dog crate-
> I bought my first goat-an angora buck from his photo online-he was a baby-when I went to get him he had grown-a lot! he was a doll and laid in the back seat all the way home but stilll.....
> Newbie oops!


ditto re horns -- cute baby that I assumed I could still get disbudded had 3 inch horns when we went to pick her up. Had to back out.


----------



## quiltstuff2 (Jul 7, 2012)

*How?*

We have chain-link-fence-type gates with the chain-link-type latches.....you just lift them up and push on the gate. The first goats we had this worked just fine....no problem. We now have two LaMancha does and a Nigerian buck. One of these girls loves to open the latch on the gates......not to go through it, just to open it. Of course this means FREEDOM for everybody. Ok, we'll just put a twist of wire through the holes in the latch to keep it locked down.....bit of a nuisance but oh well. Couple of days later no wire in the latch. Hmmm....must have forgotten to put it in. Next morning wire is on the ground INSIDE the pen. Hmmm....must need to twist a little tighter. Short time later goats are outside the pen and wire is nowhere to be found.....did they eat it? Ok, this is not working.....goats are more clever than we realized. We'll just go ahead and put a padlock on the gate....more hassle for us but that's just the way it is. Next day, goats are out of the pen and the padlock is on the ground. There is no WAY a goat could open a padlock..... somebody around here must think it is funny to let the goats out! Put the padlock back on and hid to watch for the prankster. Finally went to bed. Next morning the gate was open and the padlock was missing. Replaced the padlock and kept watch for whoever was doing this. Nothing. Padlock #2 came up missing (never did find that one). Padlock #3 is a more expensive and heavier padlock. Husband insists that there is no way the goats could get that padlock off. To prove it he gets a hammer and beats on the padlock until it comes open.... Couple of hours later the goats are out again. Husband finally jammed a pitchfork though the gate and latch so they can't get to the latch.....it works!! Of course they just stand there looking at us with big, innocent eyes insisting that they have no idea how the gate is getting opened.







How we wish we had a security camera to find out how they are getting the padlocks off!


----------



## TeriA (Apr 29, 2012)

quiltstuff2 said:


> Husband finally jammed a pitchfork though the gate and latch so they can't get to the latch.....it works!! Of course they just stand there looking at us with big, innocent eyes insisting that they have no idea how the gate is getting opened.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can totally relate to that! Not sure how they'd do a padlock...put if there's a way...they'll find it!!


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

quiltstuff2 said:


> How we wish we had a security camera to find out how they are getting the padlocks off!


Ranch partner and his adult son were building a new well house and so I told partner NOT to let the goats out to graze. I run to town to pick up some needed stuff. I return home and all the goats are out happily grazing. I yell at ranch partner who is in shock. He had just been in the area where the goats were 15 minutes earlier and they had been in their paddock. He had no idea how they got out. The gate is kept closed by a chain with a hook that is spring loaded and needs a tumb to open. He now thinks that maybe someone didn't lock it properly the last time it had been opened (2 days earlier) and that a goat had pushed on the gate forcing the lock open. Needless to say, we are very careful to make sure lock is properly closed now.


----------



## riaketty (Feb 22, 2009)

If, all day, you're waiting for your doe to go into labor, and you know it's any minute... don't take 10 min to go to the hardware store.

You'll come back to two very new kids!


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

riaketty said:


> if, all day, you're waiting for your doe to go into labor, and you know it's any minute... Don't take 10 min to go to the hardware store.
> 
> You'll come back to two very new kids!


like!!


----------



## LaZyAcres (Aug 25, 2010)

This string is hilarious, I'm glad I'm not the only one the goats are plotting against...

Goats are stronger than woven wire fencing.. replaced the woven wire fencing with cattle panels. Small goats figure out how to get through the middle squares of cattle panels, line all cattle panels with plastic woven fencing using zip strips. Goats chew through zip strips. Use more & more zip strips...until finally kids grow big enough to not fit through.

One afternoon when I had decided the fence was finally secure and I could stop worrying, I went to a wedding. I returned in the wee hours of the night to find all 5 goats at my back door. They had not only busted through a gate, they had all scaled a wood pile to jump over a 5' chain link fence to circle back around to get to my house. Why they decided to congregate at my back door is a mystery since none of them had actually been in the house. Clearly, they are watching me....


----------



## desertlily (Jul 22, 2011)

This is embarrassing for me, especially since I used to be a Labor and Delivery nurse, so you'd THINK I'd know when somebody was pregnant. When I was new to goats, I bought two does that were supposed to be bred, so I assumed that meant that they for SURE were and I proceeded to watch closely for any sign. As the months went by and nothing seemed to change, I figured I just didn't know what goats were supposed to look like and maybe she WAS actually getting a little fatter? Maybe her udder was getting bigger? How about that pooch? I spent tons of time looking at her rear end and taking pictures. Turns out neither one was bred and when I finally did get them bred and they kidded, the difference was so obvious I felt so silly!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Hee hee good one desert lily!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ok , I'll share.....so embarrassing ,but , here goes ...
I always passed the threads that had "pooch" in the topic because I thought it just talked about the udders and milk capacity and such....
Till I clicked on one accidentally and low an behold ,there was a goats butt and privates staring me in the face !!
And , not expecting to see THAT , I couldn't figure out exactly what I was looking at !! Is that a injury , inside of a ear , what the heck is that????

Yeah,go ahead,laugh ,have your fun ! I now know that pooch doesn't mean their udder and doesn't have anything to do with milk !!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Taking a goats temp cantbe that difficult , right?
When faced with the task of taking my goats temp for the first time , I figured it couldn't be any more difficult then taking a cater dogs temp.
So I grabbed my bag and went up to the barn with my hubby and prepared to take my fist temp on a goat.
I gently held the tail , and went to insert but looked closer and under my breath muttered where the heck do I put this ?????
How horrible I felt I had to wait to see another goat poop to get a idea where the anus was exactly.......oh , there it is , lolol. 
Well ,,last thing I wanted to do was poke around !!!


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

ROFL, Laura! :slapfloor:
I didn't know what "pooch" test meant until I joined this forum.
It's definitely different than my pooch, otherwise know as "muffin top".


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Love this thread, hubby's sleeping and I'm trying not to LMAO out loud. Oh we've all had our share. Some could be dangerous. Years ago, hubby decided to throw chicken feed as a treat, he almost killed my goats! Hubby and friend out working on the car, I went to town to run an errand. I come home and one of my does is tied to the bumper with blue painters tape around her mouth (just one pass not a ton). She has this look like really?? all I did was keep getting out and screaming non stop. Then I found out some city folks who came to talk about the bible looked horrified at the 'hillbilly's ' sitting there working on a car. 
I think I brought every goat home in one or the other of our explorers. Even the adult boer buck at 260#, then the boer doe at 220#, the guy at the gas station was laughing his *** off when he peered into the tinted windows. 
When they say if water can get through it so can a goat- they're not kidding! My ND doe kept getting through (or so I thought) the fence (the 4' high horse non climb type with 2x4" squares) right into the front yard and ran straight to my ornamental plants. Spied on her one day to watch her CLIMB right over the 4' fence (she's only 20" tall)- so up went the hot wire before she taught anyone else. Oh and by the way, that is why I don't plant ANY toxic plants in my yard.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I remember driving back from he vets with Tricky in the back of my 
Explorer . We stopped at a food mart to pick up milk I think and I let Tricky stick her head out while waiting for hubby. Well , there was a guy , middle aged standing in front of the store smoking. He looked at 
Tricky and didn't even look twice at her ! I couldn't believe he didn't even look surprised to see a goat stick her head out of the back of the Explorer....I mean , its not something you see everyday , right ?
I just cracked up , I was hysterical. I told my hubby when he got back in and he commented that those are the people you need to watch out for , lolol. I was breathless from laughing , it just struck me so funny , lol.
On the way home I had to let her stick her head out every chance I got just to see people's reactions....it was only then that I saw some shocked , surprised people . One guy almost hit the car in front of him he was so surprised to see a goat just hanging out helping me eat my buttered roll , lolol.


----------



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

[quote/]

There is also the ever aggravating issues we have with latches that don't latch and the lack of a way to separate the kids from their dam when I'm ready to milk.

Oy![/quote]
yeah you and me both. I only had 1 surprise buckling this year my first year with goats. I didn't realize how hard it would be to keep him away from his mother all day. at first I would just lock him in the chicken coop at night but then someone told me not to let him eat the chicken food, plus he was laying in chicken poop at night it was gross. then I cleaned out the stall next to the does' stall, well by 5 weeks old he was jumping over the 5 foot wall that separated them. he is a mini LaMancha Boer cross by the way. on top of that I didn't know about the disbudding them early. remember I said he was a surprise well I went on vacation camping for 2 weeks 3 days after he was born and left him with his mother. I came back to surprise an inch of horns already. Grrrr.


----------



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

WillowGem said:


> Never, ever wear your "nice" clothes into the goat pen!
> Even if you're going in for "just a minute"...you will still end up with muddy hoof prints all over them.


I have yet to put up electric fence so I can't even get within a foot or 2 of the outside of the fence without getting muddy hoofs on me. especially my big Nubian wethers. go figure the only 2 full size goats on my property and the heaviest of the bunch. they think that they are the miniatures. they must have been lap dogs in another life.


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

My biggest mistake as a newbie was with our first two Pygmies. No I didn't have a fence up yet when I brought them home. But they were so cute and cuddly, so I left them on our screened in back porch for about two weeks while we fenced in. My thought was they were so small they couldn't do any harm and I could love on them and play with them every day. 

Well first, they ate everything, plants, the screen, parts of the table and chairs, anything they could get. Secondly, the porch only had like 1/4 inch to 1/2 inch spacing between the wood slats. Goat poop will not go down the spacing, but will get stuck there. You can not sweep it out. I spent hours with a butter knife going through all the little cracks and crannies getting Goat poop out to the ground. Then when it was time to go out to the fenced pen, they were so used to being on the porch where they could see everything from up high (porch was about 8ft off ground), they didn't want to leave. They would escape their new pen over and over just to get back up on the porch.


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

Since my husband is a ppppppuuuuuuuuurrrrreeeeeeee bred city boy ( Queens) that I finally convinced to move to the corner of no & where, NM and we are getting our first 2 does (both bred) in less than 2 weeks and he REFUSES to accept that I am not just "Obsessing" and that "Everything's gonna be fine" I am sure I will be writing a book on Newbie Blunders by the time his stubborn butt wises up. :book:

What a perfect way 2 introduce myself to the board!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Queens  as in Queens NY :shocked:


----------



## MOgoatlady (Oct 23, 2012)

Welcome, and that sounds like it will be a fun experience. Just don't warn him that you are documenting him


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> Queens  as in Queens NY :shocked:


YES!!! LoL

With a 6 year stop in Columbus Ohio with his employer (where we met)

I grew up in Amish Country Ohio


----------



## quakingheart (Dec 14, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> On the way home I had to let her stick her head out every chance I got just to see people's reactions....it was only then that I saw some shocked , surprised people . One guy almost hit the car in front of him he was so surprised to see a goat just hanging out helping me eat my buttered roll , lolol.


:lol:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

serenityfarmnm said:


> YES!!! LoL
> 
> With a 6 year stop in Columbus Ohio with his employer (where we met)
> 
> I grew up in Amish Country Ohio


Well then , I am a Queens woman too , grew up there 
And the only way to put some sense in your hubs head is to "lovingly" slap it into him  Queens men are that way , or at least most of them 

Seriously , he is in for a rude awakening if he thinks goat keeping is a 
piece of cake , lolol. Far from it pal


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Spoken like a true New Yawker , right :ROFL:


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> Spoken like a true New Yawker , right :ROFL:


Laura, Now I absolutely MUST hear your voice! Do you have the strong New Yawk accent? LOL!! 
I get teased from out of state friends about my Michigan accent, which I DON'T have...they must be imagining it, I can't hear it...heehee! :lol:

And back on topic...Newbie notes to self:
Stop looking at each and every birth announcement on this forum...or you'll end up with more goats.
Not that that's a bad thing.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Serenityfarmnm where did you go :scratch:
I want to talk Queens talk :hi5:


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> Well then , I am a Queens woman too , grew up there
> And the only way to put some sense in your hubs head is to "lovingly" slap it into him  Queens men are that way , or at least most of them
> 
> Seriously , he is in for a rude awakening if he thinks goat keeping is a
> piece of cake , lolol. Far from it pal


I have spent 13 years lovingly POUNDING things into his stubborn butt! Oddest man I have ever known treats me like a queen, but doesn't listen to a word I say until either it has "become HIS idea" or he finds out the hard way I am right.... then he always apologizes w/out a word from me. So I know he hears me! Queens thing???


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> Serenityfarmnm where did you go :scratch:
> I want to talk Queens talk :hi5:


Ive never actually been there.... kept hubby firmly in the country in OH until we moved here!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

WillowGem , I sound like I am from Brooklyn , I mean Booklin 
When I was in my twenties I was making a reservation for a boat in Thousand Islands and the guy taking the reservation said"you gotta 
be from Brooklyn" !! I cracked up , lolol

I will make a video of me talking to my goaties for you one day , lolol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

serenityfarmnm said:


> I have spent 13 years lovingly POUNDING things into his stubborn butt! Oddest man I have ever known treats me like a queen, but doesn't listen to a word I say until either it has "become HIS idea" or he finds out the hard way I am right.... then he always apologizes w/out a word from me. So I know he hears me! Queens thing???


Yeah , my ex, a Queens man was hard headed too , I can go on but 
I wont 
Sounds like you got him trained just right too 
I think he apologizes first so he doesnt here you say he's wrong , lolol.
That kills them , lol. Its like a slap upside the head for them 

If you dont mind me asking , where in Queens is he from ?
Im from Middle Village


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

I've got a new one:

You look at your doe and say.. nah, her udder isn't full, her ligs aren't loose, no babies today... I can finish that kidding stall tomorrow.... you go inside to eat lunch and put the human kids down for a nap.. one hour later you go out "just to see" and she's PUSHING!!! LOL 

Note To Self: Never think you know when she will deliver, it will ALWAYS be whenever you SURE it WON'T happen!


----------



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

okay I've got 1. how about buying two does that you have been told are bred and seeing the buck, only to bring them home and feed them like crazy and get them in good shape to watch them for 3 months and finally realize that you recognize a heat pattern in them.doh! (newbie note to self: pregnant does don't come back into heat once bred) I kind of thought this was the case when 3 weeks ago my boys that are wethered wouldn't leave her alone. probably best to only have two kidding instead of four, me being a first timer. the price of hey is exorbitant around here( 15 dollars a bale) anyways.


----------

